# What is the worse trick you taught them...



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

I have been thinking lately that wile we all try and teach out dogs all these cool tricks there has to be a few that for what ever reason backfired on us too along the way. Here's mine. My dog Shadow does not like my friend who I have known for years his name is Chris. I have joked around with him when he stops by and use to say kill Chris wile she was barking and now if I say it she starts barking and running to the door and windows looking for him. This was funny at the time but someday may not be too good. She calms down after he sits down for a wile when he stays here and does not try to eat him but still not too good.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

Well, I can't take the credit (or blame) for one particular trick, but years ago I had a Shep/Husky mix that came from the ASPCA.

Someone had taught him to grab hats off of people. I mean, literally jump up and snatch a hat right off someone's head.

My old girls learned the word "scrat" (which we used for "Squirrel" and "Chickenmunks" for "Chipmunks"). Whenever we'd see one raiding the birdfeeders out in the yard, all we had to do was say, "OOoohhh...that dirty SCRAT!!!" and all three of them would shoot out the doggy door into their yard, barking like maniacs trying to protect us from the big evil squirrels. Only trouble was, anything that sounded even remotely like SCRAT would set them off....









I haven't had my newest girls yet to have taught them anything annoying or questionable...I'm sure there will be something, though.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

getting ice cubes from the dispenser!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: moeigetting ice cubes from the dispenser!


 LOL I can just imagine that one!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: moeigetting ice cubes from the dispenser!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't take credit for this as it is the ONLY thing this dog was taught before he came to us....but he opens doors (I mentioned this in the dogs in the bathroom thread). He turns his head sideways, puts mouth to knob and turns it. He knows which doors push and which pull, and which just require a push to the handle rather than a turn (like the back screen door). It is a most annoying trick!

Our old bitch played the get the vole game- that was a backfire. When she was just a little, little puppy of maybe 8 weeks we watched a nature video about wolves. It showed them pouncing through the snow to get the voles below. We started putting our hand under the blanket and saying get the vole. We taught her to pounce....which has been interesting when she is playful and you are asleep under the covers....


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: moeigetting ice cubes from the dispenser!


lol, we need a picture or video of the pupper in action









And LOL that's so funny! I need a pup to pounce on me in the mornings when I don't want to get up















I like this thread!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: dogsnkiddosI can't take credit for this as it is the ONLY thing this dog was taught before he came to us....but he opens doors (I mentioned this in the dogs in the bathroom thread). He turns his head sideways, puts mouth to knob and turns it. He knows which doors push and which pull, and which just require a push to the handle rather than a turn (like the back screen door). It is a most annoying trick!
> 
> Our old bitch played the get the vole game- that was a backfire. When she was just a little, little puppy of maybe 8 weeks we watched a nature video about wolves. It showed them pouncing through the snow to get the voles below. We started putting our hand under the blanket and saying get the vole. We taught her to pounce....which has been interesting when she is playful and you are asleep under the covers....


that open the door thing made me









its funny, if its not your dog it just sounds hilarious


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

Taught him to ring a bell (suspended next to the door) when he needs to go outside. Now he rings the bell when he wants to go outside and PLAY BALL. 

There's lots of bell ringing in this house!


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Shadow has one other trick I like but my wife hates. On command she will go from where ever she is on the bed and take over my wife's pillow and then will do a nice stay and she has to drag her more or less off of it. I do this every time she gets up to goto the bathroom at night sense I find it funny still.


----------

